
Show HN: Still struggling to decide which test automation tool is best for you? - alaserm
https://github.com/alaserm/VisualTAF/blob/master/README.md
======
alaserm
Still struggling to decide which test automation tool is best for you? Here is
comparison page!

~~~
alaserm
[https://github.com/alaserm/VisualTAF/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/alaserm/VisualTAF/blob/master/README.md)

